# New here ... my story



## SandraHerbert (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey everyone im new new here, my name is Sandra ...i have got a lovely son who is turning 4 in july
i had an emergency c-section with my son and have been having pains ever since, finally last year the doctor referred me to the hospital to see the GP, once i saw him and told him about the pains and the fact that hubby and me have been trying for baby number 2 for over 2 years i had some test done and so did the hubby
the results were heartbreaking for me as it seem i dont ovulate at all or irregular & ive scarring around my left tube which is causing the pains hubbys sperm count wasnt very good either
the doctor wanted to get another sperm sample of hubby to see if second lot i better ... still waiting for results

The last months have been very emotional for me / us with all the waiting for results and the big bunch of tests


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Sandra,

We have a 3yo DS and have been ttc#2 for two years. We have had the whole barrage of tests [scary and worrying at the time] and everything is fine with us. We are now self-funding three attempts at IUI and then I'm not really sure what our next step will be.

Don't worry, lack of ovulation is something that can be treated [and I think the NHS will fund drugs to do this even if you already have one child] and less than average sperm counts can be improved by multivits, change in lifestyle etc. People become pregnant with worse odds.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## SandraHerbert (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Bubblicious

we are still waiting for the second result of his sperm sample, have seen in someone elses post that her hubbys sperm count near enough doubled after starting taking wellman conceiving and some other lifestyle changes, yes our GP told me about taking clomid which will be funded by the nhs just depending on hubbys results now ... my hubby is in the forces and due to go on tour in the next few months so he is now considering to take the wellman tabs while he is out there and to give up his bad habbits & hopefully we can have another sperm test done when he is back to see if it has improved ... i just dont want to push him into things sometimes i just feel like im trying too hard and it cant be easy for a man to find out that he has a low sperm count i know it was heartbreaking for me when the doctor told me about my ovulation problems

hope your treatment goes well , good luck and wishing you all the best xx


----------

